# Erste Passwort-Erzwingungshaft in Großbritannien



## Newsfeed (13 August 2009)

Von April 2008 bis Ende März 2009 sind in Großbritannien zwei Personen wegen Verweigerung der Passwort- bzw. Krypto-Key-Herausgabe in Strafverfahren ins Gefängnis gekommen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

